
The Case for Free Money: Why Don't We Have Universal Basic Income? - applecore
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/06/20/why-dont-we-have-universal-basic-income
======
byoung2
_depending on how the program was structured, it would likely cost at least
twelve to thirteen per cent of G.D.P._

None of the studies seem to have explored the possibility that given a salary
cushion, people who would ordinarily have taken a low income but steady job
might pursue something riskier, but with higher payoff, helping GDP in the
process. You might see a lot of people more comfortable starting businesses
and creating jobs.

~~~
pigpaws
Things like this is what was said when the gov't instituted 'welfare'.

"If their food and basic necessities are taken care of, they'll have more
money to put towards housing and education to get out of the 'hood."

where does that money come from? where does it end?

a better idea (IMO): No taxes on the first $25k. That would be up to $25,000
tax free for everyone... high enough to help people in low-paying jobs, low
enough for us not to care if someone games the system by make $24k and
deferring $2k.

any arguments against?

